# -CLOSED- Beau is crafting: Music Stand



## GDarling (Apr 20, 2020)

The DIYs at the entrance are up for grabs as well
His house is located up north of the Residential Services

Let me know if you'd like to swing by!


----------



## leohyrule (Apr 20, 2020)

Could I come?


----------



## cyncopation (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd love to visit ^^


----------



## MayorGong (Apr 20, 2020)

May I visit? ^^


----------



## GDarling (Apr 20, 2020)

leohyrule said:


> Could I come?


Code has been sent


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 20, 2020)

may i visit, please?


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## shasha (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## GDarling (Apr 20, 2020)

cyncopation said:


> I'd love to visit ^^


Code sent :>

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020



MayorGong said:


> May I visit? ^^


Code sent  ☺


----------



## DeviumStella (Apr 20, 2020)

Would love to grab the DIY if possible still!


----------



## GDarling (Apr 20, 2020)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> may i visit, please?


Code has been sent ^^


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 20, 2020)

i'd love to come when you've got some room


----------



## padfoot6 (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd like to come please!


----------



## GDarling (Apr 20, 2020)

Feather Orb said:


> I'd like to visit!


Code has been sent :>


----------



## Mszcrystal (Apr 20, 2020)

i would like to come by!


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 20, 2020)

id love to come by pls


----------



## nintendog (Apr 20, 2020)

If this is still going on, I'd like to stop by.


----------



## Mikaiah (Apr 20, 2020)

xedit: skip me please x.x


----------



## theviolentlolita (Apr 20, 2020)

I would like to visit please!


----------



## GDarling (Apr 20, 2020)

Yes this is still ongoing~ I will be bringing three at a time so there will be some loading screens!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Apr 20, 2020)

GDarling said:


> Yes this is still ongoing~ I will be bringing three at a time so there will be some loading screens!


When there's an opening, I'd love to swing by!


----------



## rebornking (Apr 20, 2020)

Can i come?


----------



## GDarling (Apr 20, 2020)

All have been contacted thus far :> Beau is still crafting


----------



## moomoopickles (Apr 20, 2020)

i would like to come by!!


----------

